# ماهي وظائف هذه الانظمة



## ابوشوق77 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين او الفنيين المساعده

ما وظيفة fuel control system وhydraulic system في الطائرة العمودية

وشكراااااااا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ابوشوق77 قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين او الفنيين المساعده
> 
> ما وظيفة fuel control system وhydraulic system في الطائرة العمودية
> 
> وشكراااااااا


اخي العزيز ابو شوق 
1 . بالنسبة للمنظومة الهايدروليكية في الطائرة hydraulic system تستخدم هذه المنظومة لتحريك
أجزاء الطائرة العملاقة ( الذيل Stabilizer ...عجلات الهبوط Landing Gear...Elevators …Spoilers…Ailerons …Rudder …Engine Thrust Reversers …ENG Cowling .... ) ويتم بالضغط بإصبعك على الازرار المحددة للتحكم بكل سطح من هذه الاسطح او بكل جزء من هذه الاجزاء فتكون طوع بنانك ويتم ذلك بقوة السائل الهايدروليكي الموجود في المنظومة ​ 
كيف تعمل قوة الهيدرولك 
يتم ضغط سائل الهيدرولك في المنظومة الهايدروليكية بواسطة طلمبات ...Hydraulic pumps ...فيصبح قوه هائلة تتعدى 3000 PSI نمررها عبر أنابيب إلى مواطير تحريك الأجزاء Power Control Units ...PCU ...فيقوم بتحريك الجزء المراد تحريكه حسب توجيه سائل الهيدرولك المضغوط من خلاله .... وحسب اتجاه المحابس المتحكمة بالاتجاه ( طبعا بحسب رغبة واوامر الطيار ) .​ 
تعدد أنظمة الهيدرولك ....وتسمياته 
نظام الهيدروليك مقسم إلى أكثر من نظام متعدد تحمل مسميات باختلاف أنواع الطائرات ... بعضها تستخدم أرقام HYD SYS 1 ....HYD SYS 2 ....3....4.....والأخر بالحروف HYD SYS A ....HYD SYS B
وكل نظام منفصل تماما عن الأخر ....ويغذى مواطير تحريك اجزاء PCU S محددة ... وهناك أكثر من نظام للحماية في حال فشل احد انظمه الهيدرولك أو تعطلها فيقوم النظام الأخر بأداء المهمة ... ​ 
- مكونات نظام الهيدروليكي ...​ 
سائل الهيدرولك Hydraulic Oil
وهو عبارة عن زيت مخصوص للقوه ويتحمل درجات ضغط عاليه جدا دون أن يتبخر أو يسخن ... لونه احمر ورائحته نفاثة.... وملمسه يلهب الأيدي .... وحارق عند ملامسته للعيون... أو الجلد الحساس...​ 
بالنسبة للطائرات العمودية طبعا لايوجد اسطح تحكم مثل الستبلازر والاليرون ودفة الاتجاه بل يتم التحكم باوضاع ريش طائرات الهليكوبتر الرئيسية والخلفية ويتم ذلك عن طريق المنظومة الهايدروليكية في الطائرة ايضا ولا يختلف مبدا عمل المنظومة الهائدروليكية ( من حيث المبدا ) في طائرات الهليكوبتر عنه في الطائرات الاخرى .

هذا بشكل مختصر شيء عن المنظومة الهايدروليكية في الطائرة​ 
2 . اما بالنسبة لمنظومة fuel control system 
فهذه المنظومة تقسم الى قسمين :
ا . قسم مخصص للتحكم بعملية الاملاء الاوتوماتيكي للوقود في الطائرة 
تستخدم هذه المنظومة لتوزيع الوقود في خزانات الطائرة بشكل منتظم اوتوماتيكيا دون تدخل فني املاء الوقود من عجلة الوقود الى الطائرة فما عليه الا ان يراقب عملية الاملاء وتتم هذه العملية بالكامل على الارض 
ب . القسم الثاني يخصص للتحكم بعمليات الصرف الاوتوماتيكي للوقود المصروف من قبل محارك الطائرات اثناء تشغيل محارك الطائرة على الارض او اثناء الطيران والغرض الرئيسي منها هو المحافظة على توازن صرف الوقود بحيث نحافظ على مركز ثقل الطائرة اثناء الطيران واي خلل في عمليات الصرف يؤدي الى الاخلال بتوازن الطائرة في الجو لدرجة لا يمكن للطيار السيطرة على وضع الطائرة في الجو وربما يؤدي ذلك الى كارثة جوية​ 
تعتمد كلا المنظومتين اعلاه على مجموعة كبيرة من مرسلات الوقود المختلفة الاغراض وكما يلي :
ـ مرسلات قياس كمية الوقود
ـ مرسلات اوامر الصرف والاملاء
ـ مرسلات تحويل الاوامر من مضخة الى اخرى
ـ عشرات الاشارات التحذيرية المختلفة
ـ مجموعة كبيرة من المضخات الكهربائية
ـ لوحات تحكم بعمل المنظومتين تحتوي على مفاتيح التحكم ومصابيح التحذير المختلفة​ 
منظومة الوقود ( الصرف والاملاء ) في الطائرات العمودية لا تختلف من حيث المبدا عن بقية الطائرات بل انها ابسط من حيث التركيب والمكونات .

هذا بشكل مختصر شيء عن منظومة املاء وصرف الوقود في الطائرات​ 
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## ابوشوق77 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

يطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود الطيب

وشكررررررررررررر


----------



## نفسي اكون مهندس. (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

